
Serious high-performance and lock-free algorithms (by LMAX devs) - willvarfar
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Lock-free-Algorithms#HN2
======
judofyr
Direct link to the PDF: <https://www.dropbox.com/s/dnf2bxtsvu37z3v/pdf-
thing.pdf>

~~~
dochtman
Thanks! InfoQ "presentations" are so crappy...

~~~
lucian1900
I find it rather nice to have synced video and slides.

If they didn't use flash, it'd be perfect.

~~~
h84ru3a
Is HTML5 going to signal the end of sites structured like infoq? Will we just
be able to extract a download link instead of jumping through endless hoops
and tolerating annoyance after annoyance?

~~~
pi18n
Don't worry, I am sure they'll find a way to separate content slide-by-slide
on a number of ad-ridden pages.

------
akg
Here is a paper I found extremely useful when studying Lock Free data
structures. It focuses on linked lists, but has a nice exposition of the idea:
<http://www.cse.yorku.ca/~ruppert/papers/lfll.pdf>

------
espeed
Datomic (<http://datomic.com>) is also built on an immutable, append-only,
lock-free design.

------
aperture
A great talk, but quite sad that it's on infoq.com , given the difficulty of
getting pdf, registration, and that everything is run through .swf so those
with flash are left without alternatives. Tidbit of viewing the source gives
on lines 989 and 990 some insight on controlling slides, since they seem to
load based on time delays. :P It's also quite the array that's created, but I
suppose that's all part of making a website.

------
mbucc
This talk is very informative.

The historical bit about NASA using event-sourced design for the Apollo
Program (1969) was pretty interesting. He gives IBM big props for hitting
2,300 transactions/second in the mid-60's (with IMS aka DB1).

@17:15 "We've forgetting a lot of this good stuff in our modern designs."

@17:34 "Transaction queues, pulling things off, uncontended, and processing
them."

@17:50 "Some of the systems we have today are woeful and can't even get close
to that, considering the hardware we have today, and it's ... how we are
writing contended designs"

------
tomp
Can anyone tell me, how can the InfoQ presentations be controlled (i.e.
next/previous slide)?

~~~
willvarfar
I haven't worked it out other than clicking on the video timeline; I think the
dashes on the timeline on the video show when the slides advance.

In this particular talk, I think the talk is more valuable than skimming the
slides. Almost better to listen to than to watch.

~~~
drstrangevibes
http : //www.infoq.com/resource/presentations/Lock-free-
Algorithms/en/slides/{INSERTSLIDENUMBERHERE}.swf

------
SlipperySlope
I used the Disrupter lock-free queue in my multi-threaded Java application
last year. No problems using it and after I replaced the previous concurrent
queue, that portion of the code is no longer a profiling hotspot.

It was not in Maven at the time, so I copied the Disrupter packages into my
own utilities Maven module.

~~~
willvarfar
In the middle of the talk, they mention specifically recent changes to
disruptor to avoid degrading massively if you have more producers than
physical cores.

Anything to get you to watch the talk all the way through ;)

